# REW asks for Umik-1 calibration file every time



## Wooderson (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi forum--

Why does REW make me look up my calibration file every time I start it? Can't it remember this? Am I doing something wrong?

Thanks,
--Myles


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

It does remember the file. Which REW version are you running?


----------



## submania (Aug 16, 2010)

JohnM said:


> It does remember the file. Which REW version are you running?


Just spotted this, mine asks every time as well.

Using V5.20 Beta5

Just installed this version and will test later.



REW Windows 64-bit installer V5.20 beta 9


----------



## katialylla2006 (Apr 19, 2020)

Huh I didn't know that that's how minidsp do it. I always thought it was individual. Love and learn I guess. Either way you go it will be better than the included mic with the receiver





Kodi nox


----------

